# BLVD entertainment 2007



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Thats right BLVD entertainment once again returns with two of NW favorite show:

Chehalis, Wa Sunday July 8th Southwest Washington Fairgrounds

Yakima, Wa Sunday August 26th Yakima Speedway

more info coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

could we get some hop rules?


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## Battle Cry (May 4, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

ok


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 15 2007, 09:47 PM~6998307
> *Thats right BLVD entertainment once again returns with two of NW favorite show:
> 
> Chehalis, Wa Sunday July 8th Southwest Washington Fairgrounds
> ...


Sweet


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Miner burgers are on Big Tony before the saturday night's cruse :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

IS THERE GONNA BE ANY RADICAL CLASS IN THE CHEHALIS AND YAKIMA SHOWS?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

CHINGON CUSTOMS AND THE PURO LOCOS HYDRO CRTEW CAR SHOW MOST LIKELY WILL TAKE PLACE ON JULY 22ND OR THE 29TH,,LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED,,LOOKING FOR SPONSORS!!INTERESTED? CALL MARTIN @(503)757 9732 OR MANUEL (971)563 6497,, :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

START A NEW TOPIC FOR THAT DOG!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 18 2007, 06:01 PM~7024733
> *IS THERE GONNA BE ANY RADICAL CLASS IN THE CHEHALIS AND YAKIMA SHOWS?
> *


We will have what we consider our Extreme Double Pump class at our events....some may conscider it radical but other maybe not. 

double pump to the face
14 batteries
no chains
shocks required
nothing bigger than 175/75r14
car must lay 16 in under the rear bumper when lay'd
must be a functional car drive line must stay in place and brakes work
complete front and rear bumpers
single swithed

More datails to fallow as 2007 rules will be revised and release by the end of the month


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 18 2007, 07:26 PM~7026013
> *We will have what we consider our Extreme Double Pump class at our events....some may conscider it radical but other maybe not.
> 
> double pump to the face
> ...


 :biggrin: new rules new rules yippie let the chippers unite :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

IM NOT CHANGING MY CARS ANYMORE. I HAVE CHAINS.
CAN I STILL GET MY CLOWN ON? ON THE HOP STICK?NOSEUP HOPS???
LET ME IN ON SUMTHIN HOMIE!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

OH YEAH, NO MONEY OF COURSE!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 18 2007, 11:24 PM~7027619
> *IM NOT CHANGING MY CARS ANYMORE. I HAVE CHAINS.
> CAN I STILL GET MY CLOWN ON? ON THE HOP STICK?NOSEUP HOPS???
> LET ME IN ON SUMTHIN HOMIE!!!
> *


I'm glad to see some people are building cars for themselves. If you gotta use chains you gotta use chains BLVD has never got down like that and I don't see that changing in the future. We have alway let people get down on the sticks even if they don't wanta play with everyone else. What happens before or after the show on the strip, hotel, carwash or where eva some fools get down at aint got shit to do wit me. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 18 2007, 11:29 PM~7027646
> *I'm glad to see some people are building cars for themselves. If you gotta use chains you gotta use chains BLVD has never got down like that and I don't see that changing in the future. We have alway let people get down on the sticks even if they don't wanta play with everyone else. What happens before or after the show on the strip, hotel, carwash or where eva some fools get down at aint got shit to do wit me. :biggrin:
> *


i know the difference in shocks and chains for sure ,but its what i got homie.
ive got down all ways so it dont matter to me any more,but i do like the shocks
in the regular single or double but not my street cars,shit our show rules are basicly the same as blvd,exept the chain shock thing in radical hop.
BE NICE 2 SEE THE 64 OUT FOR SOME DOUGH.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Shue always give love in the pit, everyone is welcome to hopp there cars, rules or no rules as long as it's safe.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 18 2007, 11:59 PM~7027925
> *i know the difference in shocks and chains for sure ,but its what i got homie.
> ive got down all ways so it dont matter to me any more,but i do like the shocks
> in the regular single or double but not my street cars,shit our show rules are basicly the same as blvd,exept the chain shock thing in radical hop.
> ...


that bitch been on restriction for awhile...i'll have to see if its done sitting in the naughty spot and want play nice with others....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I've always wanted to go to Chehalis but have never been. Haven't gone to Yakima in a couple years... Goin this year for sure.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

I WONDER IF THE TRI_CITIES AND YAKIMA HOPPERS CAN MAKE IT TO PORTLAND AND HILLSBORO SHOWS,THAT WOULD BE A GOOD BATTLE OF THE TITANS :uh:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

WE'LL SEE WHAT WE CAN DO WHATS THE DATE AGAIN ON YOUR SHOW ?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

JULY 27TH!MISS YA GUYS LAST TIME ,,HOPE TO SEE YA THIS TIME,,IM SURE WE WILL MEET ,WE WELCOME ALL HOPPERS AND CAR CLUBS!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

coo


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Jan 22 2007, 04:44 PM~7056425
> * coo
> *


sup focker. wanna sell the monte yet? :biggrin: j/k man how u been?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Hey what ever happened to that white boy Jeff ?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 24 2007, 01:28 PM~7073313
> *Hey what ever happened to that white boy Jeff ?
> *


Who????


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

He was from yakima and I think he's somerstyle's cousin


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 24 2007, 05:53 PM~7075749
> *He was from yakima and I think he's somerstyle's cousin
> *


:dunno:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 15 2007, 10:47 PM~6998307
> *Thats right BLVD entertainment once again returns with two of NW favorite show:
> 
> Chehalis, Wa Sunday July 8th Southwest Washington Fairgrounds
> ...


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 24 2007, 06:53 PM~7075749
> *He was from yakima and I think he's somerstyle's cousin
> *


STILL IN YAKIMA


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 24 2007, 02:28 PM~7073313
> *Hey what ever happened to that white boy Jeff ?
> *


theres one here also that has a candy green 63.....

hes from olympia also,but frequented tacoma area....


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 24 2007, 07:06 PM~7076486
> *
> *


que onda carnal?uffin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 14 2007, 10:45 PM~7692432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got mine last week.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 14 2007, 09:45 PM~7692436
> *Got mine last week.
> *


ain't that a bitch i just got mine today..... :biggrin:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

What up BLVD Ent! You guys throw 2 of the best shows during the summer!

YAKIMA Night Cruz video from 2006

If you have not seen that video then you need to!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GARRETT SHUE-THE CHRONICLES PAY THEIR DUES FOR THIS FOOTAGE!!

ALL THE REAL HOMIES OF THE NW KNOW THIS

WE GOT NEW DVDS TOO!!

MUCH LOVE TO THE SPORT AND THE PEEPS THAT GET DOWN


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Less than one month away Chehalis Wa :biggrin:


----------



## slimjones (Dec 14, 2006)

Is BLVD puttin' on something this weekend at the XXX in Issaquah?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*NO TARTER SAUCE FOR TONY*


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slimjones_@Jun 12 2007, 02:26 PM~8091039
> *Is BLVD puttin' on something this weekend at the XXX in Issaquah?
> *


that would be BLVD CarClub if they even doing it...I haven't heard anything bout it...


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

CAN YOU PRINT THE HOP RULES FOR THESE EVENT,,I HAVENT BEEN THERE FOR A WHILE WITH OUR HOPPERS SO WE NEEDTO FIND OUT ,,IS THERE NEW RULES,,POST LENGHTS FOR TRAILING ARMS AND STUFF!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 13 2007, 09:12 AM~8096237
> *CAN YOU PRINT THE HOP RULES FOR THESE EVENT,,I HAVENT BEEN THERE FOR A WHILE WITH OUR HOPPERS SO WE NEEDTO FIND OUT ,,IS THERE NEW RULES,,POST LENGHTS FOR TRAILING ARMS AND STUFF!!
> *


let me find them for ya Billy.....i posted them once in one of these threads


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 13 2007, 11:23 AM~8097078
> *let me find them for ya Billy.....i posted them once in one of these threads
> *


Kick off show – Southwest Washington Fairgrounds
Chehalis, WA – July 8, 2007

Summer Jam - Yakima Speedway
Yakima, WA – August 26, 2007

Hop Rules

31) All vehicles will be judged on the height (lift) of the bottom of the front tires. This will be measured with a ruler from the ground to the bottom of the tire treads
.
32) A vehicle cannot hop in multiple classes (Single, Double, Extreme) only one category per car.

33) Vehicles with one pump to the front will be considered a single pump; two pumps to the front are considered a double pump. Three entries are required to make a class. A full class is required for full cash pay out. Car/Truck Dance, and Truck Hoppers are considered exhibition classes, unless implied by promoter prior to event start. No cash pay out for exhibition classes unless implied by promoter prior to event start. All other cash payouts are at promoter discretion.

34) Vehicles from 1971 and newer in the full size range are considered luxury class. There will no longer be a separate Luxury Class. All single pump cars will compete in one class. All Double pump cars will compete in one class.

35) All Extreme Double Pump class entries must conform to all safety rules stated in the general rules and must meet the following standards.

a) No tires larger than 175/75/R14 or 175/75/R13. No Bias Ply tires allowed except 5:20’s
b) No more than two (2) pumps to the front cylinders.
c) Rear Suspension Limitations are al follows
i) Rear suspension must be fully operational (lock up and lay down)
ii) With vehicle in completely laid position (Front and Rear down), bottom of the rear bumper must be within sixteen (16) inches of the ground.
iii) Shocks are required, no use of chains to limit suspension travel.
iv) The rear suspension may not be adjusted or extended once your round starts. No double switches or remote activated devises.
d) Vehicle must be driven into hop arena and driveline must stay in place during vehicles hop.
e) Vehicle must be complete in every way including engine, all body parts, interior, bumpers, grills, headlights, etc. Vehicle must be painted, no primer, bomb can or under construction vehicles.
f) No body modifications to allow for wheel travel of any type are allowed.
g) No lead, sand or other weight maybe added to a vehicle except for standard frame reinforcement, not to exceed 3/8 inch thick.
h) The vehicle must hop and not tilt due to weight; if the vehicle stops or rests on the rear bumper it is not hopping and will not be measured at that point.

36) Limit on batteries is 10 for single pump and 14 for double pump.

37) The rear suspension cannot be altered, no cuts or modifications to the rear end, sway bars, shock mounts, upper, or lower trailing arms; or their mounting points with the exception of mild reinforcement. The only modifications allowed to any part of the rear suspension components are as follows.
a) All suspension components must derive from original equipment, no after-market replacement or fabricated parts unless described elsewhere in the rules.
b) The use of adjustable upper trailing arms (i.e. Pro Hopper style) are allowed as long as measurement are with-in spec for each class) any alteration to adjustable trailing arms after inspection will result in disqualification.
c) Single pump cars may extend lower trailing arm up to one inch in over-all length.
d) Double pump cars may extend lower trailing arm up to two inches in over-all lenght.
e) All upper trailing arm modifications are allowed as long as they are in original configurations (i.e. four link) mounted in original locations.
f) The use of wishbones, y-bars, sling-shots, etc. will be allowed on 58-64 Impalas only.
g) Rear suspension must be complete and fully functional (lock-up and lay-down), drivelines must stay in place and the modification must not hamper the drive-ability of the vehicle.

38) All hoppers must have rear shocks; chains may not be used to limit suspension travel.

39) No accumulators will be allowed, Piston or Pressurized Pump Tank assemblies will be allowed as long as they are totally self-contained.

40) All batteries must be secured both under hood and trunk.

41) All cars must have a working under hood battery.

42) All vehicles must be drivable; start stop and turn under their own power and must be driven into the hopping arena. Pushing in disqualifies vehicle. Pushing out is okay, but not recommended.

43) Only the switchman and trunk man are allowed into the hopping arena. No other passengers or cameramen will be allowed in the pit without proper authorization from hop judge and/or promoter due to safety rules outlined by venues. 

44) After your name and number has been called you will have three (3) minutes to respond or be disqualified from the round.

45) All vehicles must have the original engine or equivalent replacement.

46) Batteries are limited to no larger than group thirty-one (31) or weigh no more than 63 pounds each.

47) In competition a car must hop, not tilt due to weight. Any unnatural hopping will be subject to re-inspection and possible disqualification.

48) No modification to the front suspension with the exception of extending and reinforcing the upper control arms. No domes or lower control arm modifications will be allowed with the exception of reinforcement not to exceed 3/8 inch.

49) 1/4” reinforcement is the maximum size for battery racks.

50) Racks cannot exceed 2” x 2” x ¼” box tube, and or 2” x 2” x ¼” angle iron. Box tube racks must have holes for inspection. No bottom plates are allowed. Tie downs must be hollow or flat bar not to exceed 1/4inch.

51) No lead or other weight can be added to the trunk, racks or frame.

52) Standard frame reinforcement shall not exceed 3/8”.

53) All vehicles entered in the hop must be complete in every way. This included all body parts, fenders, bumpers and interior. Front and rear bumper assemblies must be complete and securely fastened to prevent vertical movement. Cars must be painted, no primer, bomb can, or under construction vehicles. This is a car show, not a Circus or demo-derby, no exception.

54) All vehicles must have wire wheels, 13 or 14 inch only; both front and rear must be same size. 

55) Vehicle owner must decide if they are going to show or hop. No vehicle will be moved from the show area to participate in the hop.

56) Judges can disqualify any vehicle for any condition they deem unsafe, including but not limited to leaking oil, gasoline, hydraulic fluid, or other potential safety hazard.

57) Reckless driving, three wheel entries or exits will result in immediate disqualification.

58) All vehicles must have a safe ground, no vise grips or jumper cables will be allowed.

59) Tires cannot be larger than 175/75/R14 or 175/75/R13. 5:20’s are allowed but no other bias-ply tires will be allowed.

60) Cylinder mounts cannot exceed the frame height and must be mounted in original spring location. Coil overs are allowed if mounted in stock spring locations if mounts do not exceed two inches.

61) Once the round has been initiated there is no stopping and restarting. All adjustments must be made prior to entering the hopping arena. The cars stops, your round stops.

62) No double switches or remote devises are allowed, either you hop from a dash-mounted switch or remote cable.

63) Any poor sportsmanship like conduct, profanity, etc. will not be tolerated. Actions of an aggressive nature are subject to immediate dismissal and possible disqualification from future BLVD Entertainment events. Any modifications or alterations after vehicle has been inspected; or intentional cheating will be considered an act of poor sportsmanship and will result in immediate expulsion from event.

64) Do not come to the promoter to over rule the hop judges. The hop judges have the final word and are the sole authority of the hopping pit and arena. All decisions are final; any protest of these rules must be submitted in writing to be considered for discussion within 72 hours after the conclusion of the event.

65) All hoppers must report and register with hop judges prior to 11am or before the gates open to the general public. No vehicles will be allowed to enter the hop after vehicle registration has been stopped.

66) Hop Classifications
Car Hop single Pump
Car Hop Double Pump
Extreme Double Pump


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 13 2007, 11:26 AM~8097097
> *Kick off show – Southwest Washington Fairgrounds
> Chehalis, WA – July 8, 2007
> 
> ...


TTT for all that care :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WE ALL CARE.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

DAMN CAN'T WAIT


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

We can't be on page 4 if the shows only less than three weeks away????TTT


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

we will be missing this one,,good luck all lowriders!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 12 2007, 02:31 PM~8091076
> *NO TARTER SAUCE FOR TONY
> *


Dont hate no Buffett for you this weekend


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Can someone do me a favor and send me a pre-reg form for Chehalis? ASAP please I want to get it out in the morning. Send it to [email protected] . THANX!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 20 2007, 11:54 AM~8142340
> *Dont hate no Buffett for you this weekend
> *


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jun 20 2007, 09:53 PM~8144998
> *Can someone do me a favor and send me a pre-reg form for Chehalis? ASAP please I want to get it out in the morning. Send it to [email protected] .  THANX!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jun 21 2007, 12:38 PM~8148533
> *
> *


Some of us have to work...lol...you gotta a pm...Beside your president keep me really busy sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 21 2007, 08:40 PM~8151197
> *Some of us have to work...lol...you gotta a pm...Beside your president keep me really busy sometimes :biggrin:
> *


Yea how is that work thing anyways. I hear its waay overated. LOL I started vacation yesterday dont go back till Mon. after Chehalis.LOL :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

now you know ima be there....


----------



## puertoricanrider (May 31, 2007)

what's the $ damage for just checkin out the show?


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puertoricanrider_@Jun 22 2007, 08:07 PM~8158424
> *what's the $ damage for just checkin out the show?
> *


$15.00
children 7-11 $5.00 6and under free with accompaning adult
senoirs 62 and up $5.00
more info cal 206.772.6936 or 206.626.1296


----------



## puertoricanrider (May 31, 2007)

much appreciated.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I CANT MISS SHOW!!!!!!


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

who members that year when Big Mike and not so little Tony was brake dance battleing them fools in the club, hopefully Tony will do the giro again this year :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 25 2007, 09:44 AM~8171121
> *who members that year when Big Mike and not so little Tony was brake dance battleing them fools in the club, hopefully Tony will do the giro again this year :0  :biggrin:
> *


Is that the same time ya'll was ridin like 9 deep in Brandy's GP????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 25 2007, 01:25 PM~8172969
> *Is that the same time ya'll was ridin like 9 deep in Brandy's GP????
> *


ya we had no way to get there and Paul was like lets take the hopper :0 doin 60 on the freeway, raining cats and dogs with no wipers, brandies head out the window and paul in the back yelling does this thing hop :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

2 MO WEEKS


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 25 2007, 02:30 PM~8173021
> *ya we had no way to get there and Paul was like lets take the hopper :0  doin 60 on the freeway, raining cats and dogs with no wipers, brandies head out the window and paul in the back yelling does this thing hop :biggrin:
> *


Dont forget the limo driver getting brave after last call , what was he 4 ft 8" ?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 24 2007, 01:45 PM~8166765
> *I CANT MISS SHOW!!!!!!
> *


we gonna double it up on video in the hop pit again homie.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 25 2007, 08:30 PM~8176433
> *Dont forget the limo driver getting brave after last call , what was he  4 ft  8"  ?
> *


he was mad cause BIG MIKE did the caterpiller :0


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 25 2007, 02:30 PM~8173021
> *ya we had no way to get there and Paul was like lets take the hopper :0  doin 60 on the freeway, raining cats and dogs with no wipers, brandies head out the window and paul in the back yelling does this thing hop :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 25 2007, 10:44 AM~8171121
> *who members that year when Big Mike and not so little Tony was brake dance battleing them fools in the club, hopefully Tony will do the giro again this year :0  :biggrin:
> *


IF YOUR LUCKY WHAT YOU EVER DO WITH THE VIDEO?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

1 more week :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 29 2007, 07:26 PM~8205446
> *1 more week :biggrin:
> *


_*AHH SHIT*_ :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WAADDUP N.W.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:scrutinize:




:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

is there a show this weekend?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:0 :biggrin: maybe everybody is to busy workin on there cars..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

wonder why it isnt posted for the upcoming shows??


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

5 MO DAYZ :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

IS THERE A CLASS FOR TRUCK HOPPERS? OR ARE THEY CONSIDER SINGLE PUMP?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

there is no truck class but im sure they will let you hopp with everyone else... unless you win then someone will complain :angry:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jul 2 2007, 11:17 PM~8223929
> *there is no truck class but im sure they will let you hopp with everyone else... unless you win then someone will complain  :angry:
> *


TIPICAL :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

Time to come in deep!!!!!
and Kendogg video is out!!!see me to get yours!!Bellingham show wash,
Fullhouse & legacy bbq Kent Wash,
Masterpiece show and shine Seattle Wash, (this show was cracken)
lowcos annual car shows Moses lake wash,
West Seattle Victory Outreach car show Seattle Wash,
Lowcos Annual car show OR,
and much more......... :thumbsup:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jul 3 2007, 12:17 AM~8223929
> *there is no truck class but im sure they will let you hopp with everyone else... unless you win then someone will complain  :angry:
> *


your right about this :angry: :angry: :0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

wheres Chehalis?


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 3 2007, 04:07 PM~8228643
> *wheres Chehalis?
> *


It's a suburb of Yakima, didn't you know???


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 3 2007, 10:44 PM~8232367
> *It's a suburb of Yakima, didn't you know???
> *



lol,......... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 4 2007, 12:44 AM~8232367
> *It's a suburb of Yakima, didn't you know???
> *


I LIVE IN THE LOWER VALLEY! SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND BRO, DONT FORGET THOSE :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 4 2007, 02:58 PM~8234804
> *I LIVE IN THE LOWER VALLEY! SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND BRO, DONT FORGET THOSE :biggrin:
> *


you not down in cali are you?


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 4 2007, 01:53 PM~8235115
> *you not down in cali are you?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

4 days :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

see all you guys soon  ,............


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

3 days left... :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

2 more days to tighten up that shit :biggrin:


----------



## 8ballrollin (Feb 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jul 6 2007, 08:10 AM~8247058
> *:wave:  :scrutinize:
> *


What up 702 chipper


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 6 2007, 12:28 PM~8248390
> *What up 702 chipper
> *


you get pis i sent you on your phone?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 6 2007, 01:07 PM~8248668
> *you get pis i sent you on your phone?
> *


pics (i mean)


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## puertoricanrider (May 31, 2007)

me and my cousin are rollin down there to check out the show. any way to know if anyone's a LiL member? Like a sticker or somethin? It's be nice to put a face to all tha shit talk that goes down on these forums! :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

any gonna be down in chehalis the day before with motor for sale...just fried mine :angry:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puertoricanrider_@Jul 6 2007, 07:38 PM~8251670
> *me and my cousin are rollin down there to check out the show. any way to know if anyone's a LiL member? Like a sticker or somethin? It's be nice to put a face to all tha shit talk that goes down on these forums!  :biggrin:
> *




...look for me in a bright yellow towncar, come up and slap hands... :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puertoricanrider_@Jul 6 2007, 07:38 PM~8251670
> *me and my cousin are rollin down there to check out the show. any way to know if anyone's a LiL member? Like a sticker or somethin? It's be nice to put a face to all tha shit talk that goes down on these forums!  :biggrin:
> *


only china man with Rollerz in a white roadmaster uffin:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jul 6 2007, 09:17 PM~8251875
> *...look for me in a bright yellow towncar, come up and slap hands... :biggrin:
> *


what no hugs :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jul 7 2007, 07:42 AM~8253523
> *what no hugs :biggrin:
> *


i got more than hugs fo you....  ......
what time we meeting up at delta bk..??
if you talk to jay tell him to call me, he has my stereo face, 
thats a long ass drive with no tunes :uh:


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jul 7 2007, 07:42 AM~8253523
> *what no hugs :biggrin:
> *


always wanting more???....


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

7 and bring red bulls


----------



## puertoricanrider (May 31, 2007)

sounds good. I'll see yall down there tomorrow.  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 6 2007, 12:19 PM~8248731
> *pics (i mean)
> *


YES BUT COULDNT MAKE OUT WAHT IT WAS ,IS IT NO NECKS LIMO???


----------



## Pocket Aces (Apr 15, 2007)

what up yall, havent actually seen a lot of you in quite some time, well were gonna be bringin all four cameras out to this show... our first instalment of G-Street TV is almost done, as I said before this is not another lowrider DVD but it will have some lowrider shit in it so I hope to see some of you with ya A Game tomorrow... lookin forword to it... when ya see us come getcha mug on film and say a lil somethin fo the camera...


Ya boy Fokus (AKA A-Run)
AMG Studios, LLC


Check out some previews of G-Street TV
G-Street TV


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pocket Aces_@Jul 7 2007, 05:14 PM~8255730
> *what up yall, havent actually seen a lot of you in quite some time, well were gonna be bringin all four cameras out to this show... our first instalment of G-Street TV is almost done, as I said before this is not another lowrider DVD but it will have some lowrider shit in it so I hope to see some of you with ya A Game tomorrow... lookin forword to it... when ya see us come getcha mug on film and say a lil somethin fo the camera...
> Ya boy Fokus (AKA A-Run)
> AMG Studios, LLC
> ...


it'll be nice to see ya again A-Run


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Went outside this morning and I could smell the Krylon fumes in the air- must be a show tomorrow- :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pocket Aces_@Jul 7 2007, 04:14 PM~8255730
> *what up yall, havent actually seen a lot of you in quite some time, well were gonna be bringin all four cameras out to this show... our first instalment of G-Street TV is almost done, as I said before this is not another lowrider DVD but it will have some lowrider shit in it so I hope to see some of you with ya A Game tomorrow... lookin forword to it... when ya see us come getcha mug on film and say a lil somethin fo the camera...
> Ya boy Fokus (AKA A-Run)
> AMG Studios, LLC
> ...



bout time man, thought i seen you on the back of a milk carton the other day..
:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

im on the way :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 8 2007, 07:27 AM~8258373
> *im on the way  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: nice, now i know i'll see some good show pics.. wish i could have made it..


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 7 2007, 01:48 PM~8254536
> *YES BUT COULDNT MAKE OUT WAHT IT WAS ,IS IT NO NECKS LIMO???
> *


ya,i e-mail some pics also


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jul 8 2007, 09:37 AM~8258798
> *:cheesy:  nice, now i know i'll see some good show pics.. wish i could have made it..
> *


just gettin em downloaded










NEXT!!!!


----------



## puertoricanrider (May 31, 2007)

the show was tight as hell, but what the fuck was up with only four hoppers?  :dunno: I thought more people were gonna come out and rep the northwest!? It's all good though, makes it easy on me when it comes time to edit the shit! :biggrin: 


and I thought I might have seen ya out there, underagepimp. your ride looked tight as hell sittin on three! did you place?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertoricanrider_@Jul 8 2007, 06:54 PM~8261580
> *the show was tight as hell, but what the fuck was up with only four hoppers?    :dunno: I thought more people were gonna come out and rep the northwest!? It's all good though, makes it easy on me when it comes time to edit the shit!  :biggrin:
> and I thought I might have seen ya out there, underagepimp. your ride looked tight as hell sittin on three! did you place?
> *


i was surprised too with not that many ppl interested on the hop moves,,are ppl doing something wrong?wuz up hoppers?anyways,,hope all of you come out soon,,a good chance to rep your city or car club this july 29th,the place is tha same ,HILLSBORO STADIUM,,FOR SHURE WE WILL BRING ALL OF OUR HOPPERS,,PLUS MANY MORE FROM OTHER CITIES(OR STATES)PLUS MANY OTHER THINGS HAPPENING,,LIKE MOTORCYCLE STUNTS,,THE WORLD FAMOUS BIKINI CONTEST,SINGERS PERFORMING,HOP NOSE UPS,THE HOT HYDRO COMPETITION,,HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU THERE ,NEW AND OLD FACES,,$$$$ TO GIVE AWAY :0


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

here are the pics


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MAN NW WAS SHINING TODAY!!!!!!! SORRY THAT THE TURNOUT WASNT SO GOOD ITS UP TO US TO COME AND COMMIT TO THIS SHIT. 
SUPPORT BLVD ENT BEEN PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR YEARS!!!!

THEM 4 HOPPERS ALL GOT BUZY THOUGH...

ENJOY THEM DVDS FELLAS!!!!! AND LADIES


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

someone want to make $$$ next year, ....????....start selling sunscreen at the show, 
my skin in burning right now :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks everyone for coming out....it was a nice sunny day with no rain for a change :biggrin: Don't forget Yakima is right around the corner August 26


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Playboy206, underageimp


thought u had to work early fucker :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puertoricanrider_@Jul 8 2007, 05:54 PM~8261580
> *the show was tight as hell, but what the fuck was up with only four hoppers?    :dunno: I thought more people were gonna come out and rep the northwest!? It's all good though, makes it easy on me when it comes time to edit the shit!  :biggrin:
> and I thought I might have seen ya out there, underagepimp. your ride looked tight as hell sittin on three! did you place?
> *


thanks homey, i didnt have it on three this time though, i just had the ass down. but i got 1st  there werent any 90's street cars that's why haha and tony, no mames, just cuz i gotta work early doesnt mean i cant internet gang bang okay? :roflmao:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jul 8 2007, 09:50 PM~8263553
> *thanks homey, i didnt have it on three this time though, i just had the ass down.  but i got 1st  there werent any 90's street cars that's why haha and tony, no mames, just cuz i gotta work early doesnt mean i cant internet gang bang okay? :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice Pics Juiced!!!


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertoricanrider_@Jul 8 2007, 05:54 PM~8261580
> *the show was tight as hell, but what the fuck was up with only four hoppers?    :dunno: I thought more people were gonna come out and rep the northwest!? It's all good though, makes it easy on me when it comes time to edit the shit!  :biggrin:
> and I thought I might have seen ya out there, underagepimp. your ride looked tight as hell sittin on three! did you place?
> *


 :biggrin: 1998, 1999.GOOD OLD DAYS.WISH WE ALL COULD GET ON THE SAME PAGE.ALL THE BS NEEDS TO STOP.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

funny


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 8 2007, 10:36 PM~8263419
> *Thanks everyone for coming out....it was a nice sunny day with no rain for a change :biggrin: Don't forget Yakima is right around the corner August 26
> *


man my skin is on fire super burnt :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

x2


----------



## puertoricanrider (May 31, 2007)

x3! my head's burnt like you wouldn't believe. next year, I won't shave my head the night before! :twak:


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertoricanrider_@Jul 9 2007, 06:47 PM~8269693
> *x3! my head's burnt like you wouldn't believe. next year, I won't shave my head the night before!    :twak:
> *


Shit Cuz I coulda told you that was a bad idea


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jul 8 2007, 10:13 PM~8263263
> *someone want to make $$$ next year, ....????....start selling sunscreen at the show,
> my skin in burning right now :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


lol lol and to think i was chillin,even though i didnt have a tie to hold my tail back so my hair was lookin ragged,thats ok,


I GOT NO HAIR NOW!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

its all shaved down,and yall whine about a sunburn,wait 3 weeks and see my scalp

it will be as dark as the rest of me and i aint whining..... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puertoricanrider_@Jul 9 2007, 06:47 PM~8269693
> *x3! my head's burnt like you wouldn't believe. next year, I won't shave my head the night before!    :twak:
> *


what part of oly you from man?

im on the westside 

i was at the riderchronicles booth,the one with the long hair,well now its shaved down to like nothing....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 8 2007, 08:30 PM~8262285
> *MAN NW WAS SHINING TODAY!!!!!!! SORRY THAT THE TURNOUT WASNT SO GOOD ITS UP TO US TO COME AND COMMIT TO THIS SHIT.
> SUPPORT BLVD ENT BEEN PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR YEARS!!!!
> 
> ...


indeed lets get some more hoppers and cars there next year,i might be lucky enough to convince my brother to show the blazer next year,since he didnt this year,unless he is workin on the rebuild process by then...


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jul 9 2007, 01:33 PM~8267359
> *man my skin is on fire super burnt :biggrin:
> *


When I got to work today my old piece of shit boss asked if I was all right? he said I looked a little red......I told him i'm fine must be the shirt i'm wearing today....cuz a day in Chehalis with out the rain is worth the sunburn :biggrin: 

C-ya in Yakima August 26th


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 10 2007, 01:39 AM~8272825
> *When I got to work today my old piece of shit  boss asked if I was all right? he said I looked a little red......I told him i'm fine must be the shirt i'm wearing today....cuz a day in Chehalis with out the rain is worth the sunburn :biggrin:
> 
> C-ya in Yakima August 26th
> *



way better than the rain :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 10 2007, 01:39 AM~8272825
> *When I got to work today my old piece of shit  boss asked if I was all right? he said I looked a little red......I told him i'm fine must be the shirt i'm wearing today....cuz a day in Chehalis with out the rain is worth the sunburn :biggrin:
> 
> C-ya in Yakima August 26th
> *


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 8 2007, 08:30 PM~8262285
> *MAN NW WAS SHINING TODAY!!!!!!! SORRY THAT THE TURNOUT WASNT SO GOOD ITS UP TO US TO COME AND COMMIT TO THIS SHIT.
> SUPPORT BLVD ENT BEEN PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR YEARS!!!!
> 
> ...


Just like to thank everyone that made it to the last Chehalis show.

Nice sunny day, no rain... oops, did I say "Last" Chehalis show.

That seemed to be the question of the day...

At the current time I do not know. I do know that Yakima is August 26th.

Weather should be a little cooler than in July. According to weather.com

Average high 85 degrees, average low 48 degrees, record high 96 degrees (1984), record low 38 degrees (1955)

Hope to see everyone there.

Thanks,

Garret


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 11 2007, 10:37 PM~8289866
> *Just like to thank everyone that made it to the last Chehalis show.
> 
> Nice sunny day, no rain... oops, did I say "Last" Chehalis show.
> ...


Rain, Shine, Snow, Hot, Cold, the real riders will be out there....well maybe not snow...:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jul 12 2007, 12:02 AM~8290013
> *Rain, Shine, Snow, Hot, Cold, the real riders will be out there....well maybe not snow...:roflmao::roflmao:
> *


Why not??? 13's work great in the snow


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 11 2007, 11:19 PM~8290121
> *Why not???  13's work great in the snow
> *


shit drop the front end and we got a snow plow :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puertoricanrider_@Jul 9 2007, 05:47 PM~8269693
> *x3! my head's burnt like you wouldn't believe. next year, I won't shave my head the night before!    :twak:
> *


x2!


----------



## puertoricanrider (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 9 2007, 09:55 PM~8271900
> *what part of oly you from man?
> 
> im on the westside
> ...



I live by St. Pete's hospital with my wifey and kid. Been in town damn near my whole life.  


And fuck you JDAWG! Your punk ass is darker than me and you STILL got burned! At least I gotta see a pic of your girls titties to make the day go a lil better :biggrin: you still aint gonna see my girl's though! lol! :nono: 


oh, and underagepimp, I musta been thinkin of another car for some reason. maybe those damn sun rays fried my brain a lil faster than I thought! :thumbsup: congats on placin homie.


----------



## puertoricanrider (May 31, 2007)

oh yeah, this might be a lil off topic, but if any local boys might be able to help me locate a work truck for around a grand, it would be greatly appreciated. pm me if you know of any. thanks.


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertoricanrider_@Jul 12 2007, 07:43 PM~8296710
> *I live by St. Pete's hospital with my wifey and kid. Been in town damn near my whole life.
> And fuck you JDAWG! Your punk ass is darker than me and you STILL got burned! At least I gotta see a pic of your girls titties to make the day go a lil better :biggrin: you still aint gonna see my girl's though! lol! :nono:
> oh, and underagepimp, I musta been thinkin of another car for some reason. maybe those damn sun rays fried my brain a lil faster than I thought!  :thumbsup: congats on placin homie.
> *



Cuz please. My burn aint that bad...it aint peelin. Look more like a tan than anything. All I know is, I ain't gotta worry bout my shit peelin n lookin ashy :cheesy: . You do :biggrin: . And other than my forearms n face, my ass is as white as you.

There's a couple trucks I passed on my way to the I-5 down in Nisqually. Didn't see the price but I can check tomorrow on my way to work. Ones a Blazer and the other looks like an S10 but I aint entirely sure. I'll see what I can find out for you.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 11 2007, 11:37 PM~8289866
> *Just like to thank everyone that made it to the last Chehalis show.
> 
> Nice sunny day, no rain... oops, did I say "Last" Chehalis show.
> ...



i cant imagine no chehalis show.....what would we do??? :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 13 2007, 01:40 PM~8302761
> *i cant imagine no chehalis show.....what would we do??? :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Tell me about it. I was hoping to have my car somewhat completed by the next Chehalis show


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

DAMN I HOPE WE HAVE A REALLY GOOD TURN OUT IN YAKIMA


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jul 13 2007, 01:22 PM~8303958
> *DAMN I HOPE WE HAVE A REALLY GOOD TURN OUT IN YAKIMA
> *


full force!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

i know RO comin deep!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 13 2007, 01:40 PM~8302761
> *i cant imagine no chehalis show.....what would we do??? :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Don't trip...aint nothing set in stone....lets just make this a summer to remeber :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 14 2007, 02:22 AM~8306586
> *Don't trip...aint nothing set in stone....lets just make this a summer to remeber :biggrin:
> *


Next years show date needs to get set in stone so all the riders out there be in yakima


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 13 2007, 06:35 PM~8304940
> *i know RO comin deep!!
> *


shit, we'll be deep in portland too :biggrin: so who's getting tickets this year in yakima?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HA HA HA!!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 14 2007, 03:06 AM~8306623
> *Next years show date needs to get set in stone so all the riders out there be in yakima
> *


We'll just have to wait and see what happens


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 16 2007, 11:20 PM~8324943
> *We'll just have to wait and see what happens
> *


HERE THAT PEOPLE COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE LONGEST RUNNING LOWRIDER SHOWS IN THE NW THANKS G FOR DOING IT ALL THESE YEARS


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 17 2007, 12:28 AM~8325312
> *HERE THAT PEOPLE COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE LONGEST RUNNING LOWRIDER SHOWS IN THE NW THANKS G FOR DOING IT ALL THESE YEARS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 17 2007, 01:28 AM~8325312
> *HERE THAT PEOPLE COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE LONGEST RUNNING LOWRIDER SHOWS IN THE NW THANKS G FOR DOING IT ALL THESE YEARS
> *


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

come out and have a good time


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 17 2007, 11:43 AM~8327841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 17 2007, 11:43 AM~8327841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gunna be a start to a busy month...I don't wanna hear there ain't shit to do in NW  
then LRM PO
then Lowcows Spokane
then Yakima :biggrin: 

anything else in between????


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

:biggrin: 2 more weeks


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

waddup grape!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Aug 10 2007, 08:50 PM~8525649
> *:biggrin:  2 more weeks
> *


Damn is that all??? seen like I been waiting all summer for this to crack...........thats right I have been waiting all summer :twak:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 11 2007, 12:09 AM~8526537
> *Damn is that all??? seen like I been waiting all summer for this to crack...........thats right I have been waiting all summer :twak:
> *


you going to spo-compton?


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Aug 10 2007, 11:13 PM~8526556
> *you going to spo-compton?
> *


I'm trying to make it but we'll have to see what the day brings :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 11 2007, 12:23 AM~8526617
> *I'm trying to make it but we'll have to see what the day brings :biggrin:
> *


ya, i know i'am trying to get too cars to tow up there but people think towtrucks are cheap to run


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Aug 11 2007, 01:28 AM~8527134
> *ya, i know i'am trying to get too cars to tow up there but people think towtrucks are cheap to run
> *


it cost the same to take 2 as to take 1.....none of them PO cats wanna go.... I heard a rumor Shane wants to go


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 11 2007, 02:54 AM~8527178
> *it cost the same to take 2 as to take 1.....none of them PO cats wanna go.... I heard a rumor Shane wants to go
> *


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Aug 10 2007, 09:50 PM~8525649
> *:biggrin:  2 more weeks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*RIDER CHRONICLES IN DA HOUSE COME GOT ON DVD VOL.6!!*


----------



## Aftermathprez (May 11, 2006)

Well i hope this show is more of a turn out then the other one cause 2 cars to the show is like 400 dollers.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

TTMFT uffin:


----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

yak here we come


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

10 days and countin!!!


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

locked in


----------



## azteca48 (Jun 22, 2004)

WHERE CAN I GET REGISTRATION FORM?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

at the gate


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Aug 16 2007, 03:36 PM~8570952
> *locked in
> *


CLARION :nicoderm:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

damn that sucks ima be busy that weekend i got to travel an see a couple off friends ... :biggrin:


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

Today is the last day to send off your pre registration~ save 10.00 a entry


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 16 2007, 10:34 PM~8574075
> *damn that sucks ima be busy that weekend i got to travel an see a couple off friends ... :biggrin:
> *


so no RO photographer at the show?  :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

I STILL THINK THERE SHOULD BE A RADICAL CLASS AND NOT THE XTREME DOUBLE,,LET THE PPL HAVE SOME FUN!!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 17 2007, 01:53 PM~8578382
> *I STILL THINK THERE SHOULD BE A RADICAL CLASS AND NOT THE XTREME DOUBLE,,LET THE PPL HAVE SOME FUN!!
> *


why not have Radical class in the parking lot and maybe add some gas hopping :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Aug 17 2007, 06:18 PM~8580275
> *why not have Radical class in the parking lot and maybe add some gas hopping :dunno: :biggrin:
> *



go out with a bang!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Aug 17 2007, 07:18 PM~8580275
> *why not have Radical class in the parking lot and maybe add some gas hopping :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


triying to get at least some $$$ :0 for the gas expenses!! :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 17 2007, 08:00 PM~8580900
> *triying to get at least some $$$ :0  for the gas expenses!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

yeah unless u know what ima start chargin ur asses for taking pics of ur car... :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 17 2007, 02:53 PM~8578382
> *I STILL THINK THERE SHOULD BE A RADICAL CLASS AND NOT THE XTREME DOUBLE,,LET THE PPL HAVE SOME FUN!!
> *


Will definitly look into it for next year.....during the off season


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

almost time 4 YAKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!!!


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

<span style='colorurple'>ALL ON NEW VIDEO AND MORE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

KenDogg love them ho's


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

and hoes love imports! haha


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

WHAT ARE THE LENGTS FOR TRAILING ARMS FOR EXTREME DOUBLE PUMP?? CAN A RADICAL COMPETE IN DA DOUBLE XTREME??LET ME KNOW!!IM TRIYING TO BRINTG MORE ACTION TO THE PIT!!WE NEED MORE HOPPER TO REP,,WHATYA THINK??


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 21 2007, 11:24 AM~8606182
> *and hoes love imports! haha
> *


  WHAT'S UP DOGG SEE U DOWN THERE!!
]












PS.IT AN'T HARD TO GET YOUR FUCK ON IN A INPORT THOE HA HA


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SEE YOU SOON BIG DOG. HOLLA IF YOU NEED ANYTHING!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

NEW FLASH THIS SHOW IS THIS WEEK END TELL ALL YOUR FRIENDS TO SHOW UP WEATHER THERE CAR IS DONE OR NOT BECAUSE IF THIS SHOW HAS A LOW ATTENDENCE LIKE ALL THE OTHER SHOWS IN THE NW THIS SUMMER THEN THIS ONE AND THE OTHERS MIGHT NOT BE AROUND FOR US TO EVEN GO TO NEXT YEAR THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE/SCENE IS DIEING UP HERE IN THE NW AND IF THE SHOWS GO THEN WTF IM GUNNA RIDE 4 LIFE BUT A SUMMER WITHOUT LOW LOW SHOWS UP HERE JUST WOULDNT BE THE SAME


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

u forgot a s...in news ...sorry ur right tony..we neeed the nw to show support many cars are out there but dont wanna show cuz they dont have nice pain or crome undie...shit i might take my elco interiur or not hydros or not ..but we need to support our lifestyle for some of us an the sport.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 22 2007, 10:06 PM~8621603
> *u forgot a s...in news ...sorry ur right tony..we neeed the nw to show support many cars are out there but dont wanna show cuz they dont have nice pain or crome undie...shit i might take my elco interiur or not hydros or not ..but we need to support our lifestyle for some of us an the sport.. :biggrin:
> *


should i bring my patterned frame with all chrome suspension? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 22 2007, 11:13 PM~8621643
> *should i bring my patterned frame with all chrome suspension?  :biggrin:
> *


Pics or it didnt happen :biggrin: yes bring it fool


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 22 2007, 10:31 PM~8621733
> *Pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:  yes bring it fool
> *


ok give me a second im gonna post pics of a green lincoln :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 22 2007, 11:37 PM~8621754
> *ok give me a second im gonna post pics of a green lincoln :0
> *


You dont have those it under wraps as we speak it tucked away for the winter


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 22 2007, 11:09 PM~8621858
> *You dont have those it under wraps as we speak it tucked away for the winter
> *


 :uh: you sent them to me


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2007, 12:17 AM~8621885
> *:uh:  you sent them to me
> *


That wasnt my car LOL


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 22 2007, 11:47 PM~8621989
> *That wasnt my car LOL
> *


yes it was, someone from Tri-Cities told me all about it last weekend


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2007, 12:50 AM~8621998
> *yes it was, someone from Tri-Cities told me all about it last weekend
> *


couldn't have told ya too much cause parts for it in my mini van right now...been there for awhile


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Those would be chrome arms for a Caddy would they :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

just bring wat u got..we need to show more support..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 23 2007, 03:47 AM~8622284
> *couldn't have told ya too much cause parts for it in my mini van right now...been there for awhile
> *


  kinda like you parts in my denali LOL


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Few more days, hopefully everybody shows up and quit bullshitting. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*COME PICK UP RIDER #5*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 22 2007, 10:59 PM~8621566
> *NEW FLASH THIS SHOW IS THIS WEEK END TELL ALL YOUR FRIENDS TO SHOW UP WEATHER THERE CAR IS DONE OR NOT BECAUSE IF THIS SHOW HAS A LOW ATTENDENCE LIKE ALL THE OTHER SHOWS IN THE NW THIS SUMMER THEN THIS ONE AND THE OTHERS MIGHT NOT BE AROUND FOR US TO EVEN GO TO NEXT YEAR THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE/SCENE IS DIEING  UP HERE IN THE NW AND IF THE SHOWS GO THEN WTF IM GUNNA RIDE 4 LIFE BUT A SUMMER WITHOUT LOW LOW SHOWS UP HERE JUST WOULDNT BE THE SAME
> *


damn tony,i wish blue was tabbed,i would be headin out there with out a doubt with her,especially since i have the new header panel on and the shifting and stoppin problems fixed,just no tubes or tabs yet


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

sup riders, got me a room for the weekend at the clarion.. going to be partying all weekend... all u real riders know where we goin to be at so stop bye and say whats up.. lets make this a show to remember... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Aug 23 2007, 05:46 PM~8628271
> *sup riders, got me a room for the weekend at the clarion.. going to be partying all weekend... all u real riders know where we goin to be at so stop bye and say whats up.. lets make this a show to remember... :biggrin:
> *


THATS REEL RIDER TALK MY FRIEND!!!!!!!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 23 2007, 07:28 PM~8628588
> *THATS REEL RIDER TALK MY FRIEND!!!!!!!
> *


  sup ryan get at me on sat homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 23 2007, 05:52 PM~8627906
> *COME PICK UP RIDER #5
> 
> 
> ...


Come by motel 6 on sat and drop me off one  pre show out the trunk sales  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AINT TO PROUD TO DUMP IT OUT THE TRUNK!! HAHA


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 23 2007, 11:24 PM~8629802
> *AINT TO PROUD TO DUMP IT OUT THE TRUNK!! HAHA
> *



hey rider i need vol 1-5 what can i get them for bro ? call my cell AND LET ME KNOW.


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

get'n ready to catch a plane home from talsa oklahoma,...can't wait to cruiz tha streets of yakima,........


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

get your azz home!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Aug 24 2007, 06:23 AM~8630993
> *get'n ready to CATCH a plane home from talsa oklahoma,...can't wait to cruiz tha streets of yakima,........
> *


Damn grape you a big dude but i didnt think you would king kong a plane have a safe flight


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

KENDOGG VIDEO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SEE U ALL THERE!! COMEING 7-8 CARS DEEP!

















HERE SOMEMORE SHIT TO LOOK AT!


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

One more day! Bout to have Motel 6 crackin! Big Tone there already probably gettin it started early for us! See you soon! :wave:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Aug 24 2007, 01:24 PM~8633412
> *One more day! Bout to have Motel 6 crackin! Big Tone there already probably gettin it started early for us! See you soon! :wave:
> *


Im on my way to triple cities first might have to hit up UMATITTY 2NIGHT then ill be in yaks in the am  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DRIVE SAFE!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

i'll miss this one,,sorry dudes!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ANY PUROS LOCOS????


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Aug 24 2007, 12:48 AM~8630382
> *hey rider i need vol 1-5 what can i get them for bro ?  call my cell AND LET ME KNOW.
> *


you ready for tomorrow j?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

HEADS UP TO THOSE COMING OVER I-90 RIGHT AFTER STUMP LAKE THEY DOING ROAD CONSTRUCTION AND THE WHOLE ROAD IS ALL GROOVED IN PREP FOR PAVING FOR A FEW MILES


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

DAMN THATS GONNA SUCK! OH WELL... THANKS FOR THA WARNING. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Aug 24 2007, 10:03 PM~8636635
> *DAMN THATS GONNA SUCK! OH WELL... THANKS FOR THA WARNING. :thumbsup:
> *


No problem to clear thing up they WHERE NOT WORKING when i went thru but never the less the road was fucked LOL


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Aug 24 2007, 07:23 AM~8630993
> *get'n ready to catch a plane home from talsa oklahoma,...can't wait to cruiz tha streets of yakima,........
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 24 2007, 05:56 AM~8631702
> *Damn grape you a big dude but i didnt think you would king kong a plane have a safe flight
> *



lol,....i'm here now,..time to wash tha cadi


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

yup, i'm here scrubbin the bugs off as we speak. gotta love this weather! see y'all tonight or tomorrow. :nicoderm:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

ive seen alot of riders in town today.. looks like its going to be a good show..


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Ill be leaving early in the morning, wish I was there right now though.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 24 2007, 06:55 PM~8635737
> *ANY PUROS LOCOS????
> *


I DOUBT,,LOWRIDER SEASSON IS OVER,,PLUS I GAVE UP THE HYDRUILICS,,I'LL BE OFF THE STREETS FOR THE NEXT YEARS TO COME,,AND I WILL BE SELLING ALL OF MY CARS DUE TO SOME FAMILY ISSUES!! :uh:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

HOP THERES PLENTY OF HOPPERS!!GOOD LUCK ,,HAVE FUN,,PLACE PICS


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 25 2007, 09:22 PM~8641286
> *I DOUBT,,LOWRIDER SEASSON IS OVER,,PLUS I GAVE UP THE HYDRUILICS,,I'LL BE OFF THE STREETS FOR THE NEXT YEARS TO COME,,AND I WILL BE SELLING ALL OF MY CARS DUE TO SOME FAMILY ISSUES!! :uh:
> *


On the real, I hope things work out for ya.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Just got home from the show, it was cool but there was less cars and didnt seem to be alot of people it was kind of depressing.


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 26 2007, 06:08 PM~8645644
> *Just got home from the show, it was cool but there was less cars and didnt seem to be alot of people it was kind of depressing.
> *


was the cruise ok?


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 26 2007, 06:08 PM~8645644
> *Just got home from the show, it was cool but there was less cars and didnt seem to be alot of people it was kind of depressing.
> *


i know whats up that .....we need more people out ther and rideing and supporting the shows if ther no cars at the shows and people goijng to the shows ther's not going to be any more shows


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by E-ROCK_@Aug 26 2007, 08:13 PM~8645676
> *was the cruise ok?
> *


I didnt go till today.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Aug 26 2007, 08:14 PM~8645684
> *i know whats up that .....we need more people out ther and rideing and supporting the shows if ther no cars at the shows and people goijng to the shows ther's not going to be any more shows
> *


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

it was kool but too many damn donks :angry:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@Aug 26 2007, 08:26 PM~8645765
> *it was kool but too many damn donks :angry:
> *


Ya there was alot of that bullshit.


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@Aug 26 2007, 06:26 PM~8645765
> *it was kool but too many damn donks :angry:
> *


donks?... :angry: ...


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E-ROCK_@Aug 26 2007, 07:28 PM~8645775
> *donks?... :angry: ...
> *


yeah must of been from the other side of the mountains we dont see them around the valley


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Aug 26 2007, 07:14 PM~8645684
> *i know whats up that .....we need more people out ther and rideing and supporting the shows if ther no cars at the shows and people goijng to the shows ther's not going to be any more shows
> *


THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN CAR CLUBS DONT GO TO OTHER CAR CLUBS SHOWS,,


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ANY 1 PICS OF THE SHOW/HOP!!!???


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

show had less cars/people than last year, but cruise was cool. i know all the rollerz had a bad ass time out there, we were kickin it tough out there and we're down to do it again uffin: MORE PEOPLE NEED TO COME NEXT YEAR


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

DAM HE SHOW WAS WEEK BUT THE CRUZ WAS OFF THE HOOK! PICS COMEING!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MOTHER FUCKERS -JUST WANTING TO GET HOME FROM A LOOOOONG WEEKEND-ABOUT 1/2 HOUR TO OREGON GOT PULLED OVER. THEY THOUGHT I HAD A GUN, SO I LET THEM CHECK UNDER THE SEAT FOR THERE SAFETY- ASS SNOOPED AROUND AND FOUND PILLS ASPRIN, IBUPROPHIN, IMODIUM & A PERSCIPTION W/O MY NAME ON IT.- IN A COUPLE DIFFERENT BAGGIES WITH THE PROFITS FROM THE SHOW IN THE CENTER CONSOLE. SPENT 8 HOURS IN THE COUNTY
WAITING FOR MY BAIL. THEN THEY TELL ME I CANT USE THE MONEY OR MY VISA TO BAIL CAUSE ITS EVIDENCE. FINALLY GOT HOME ABOUT 6 AM - FUCKERS STILL HAVE MY CAR !!!!! MY MONEY MY DVDS EQUIPMENT EXTRA. I CALL THIS MORNING AND KNOW THEY DONT KNOW WERE THE CAR IS!!!! BEEN ON THE PHONE ALL MORNING TRYING TO LOCATE IT. GOLDENDALE WASH. GOT A BUNCH OF IDIOT ******** FOR COPS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

OTHER THAN THE SLOW SHOW, GOOD SALES AND SAW ALOT OF FRIENDS AT THE SHOW NOT THE HOLE!!! :biggrin: HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYS THE DVDS THANK YOU FOR SUPPORTING !!!!!!!! TOO BAD ITS ALL GOING TO KLICKATAT COUNTY BITCHES :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 27 2007, 11:06 AM~8651395
> *MOTHER FUCKERS -JUST WANTING TO GET HOME FROM A LOOOOONG WEEKEND-ABOUT 1/2 HOUR TO OREGON GOT PULLED OVER. THEY THOUGHT I HAD A GUN, SO I LET THEM CHECK UNDER THE SEAT FOR THERE SAFETY- ASS SNOOPED AROUND AND FOUND PILLS ASPRIN, IBUPROPHIN, IMODIUM & A PERSCIPTION W/O MY NAME ON IT.- IN A COUPLE DIFFERENT BAGGIES WITH THE PROFITS FROM THE SHOW IN THE CENTER CONSOLE. SPENT 8 HOURS IN THE COUNTY
> WAITING FOR MY BAIL. THEN THEY TELL ME I CANT USE THE MONEY OR MY VISA TO BAIL CAUSE ITS EVIDENCE. FINALLY GOT HOME ABOUT 6 AM - FUCKERS STILL HAVE MY CAR !!!!! MY MONEY MY DVDS EQUIPMENT EXTRA. I CALL THIS MORNING AND KNOW THEY DONT KNOW WERE THE CAR IS!!!! BEEN ON THE PHONE ALL MORNING TRYING TO LOCATE IT. GOLDENDALE WASH. GOT A BUNCH OF IDIOT ******** FOR COPS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsdown: that shits no good


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 26 2007, 08:44 PM~8645915
> *ANY 1 PICS OF THE SHOW/HOP!!!???
> *


there were only three cars in the hop 2 doubles and one single


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ONLY 2 CARS CAME FROM OREGON- 


MY CAR IS STILL AT THE STATION, SO THEY CAN BUILD THERE CASE. THEY THINK THE MONEY IS FROM DRUG TRAFFICING-
NOT DVDS BECAUSE I DONT HAVE RECIEPTS. I DIDNT KNOW COSTCO ASPIRIN WAS SUCH A BIG SELLER. :uh: I HAVE ALL THE LEGAL BOTTLES ON THE KITCHEN TABLE.- 3 OVER THE COUNTER AND 2 UNDER----- NOTHING THAT GETS YOU HIGH OR BUZZED!!! I AM GOING TO MAIL IT IN AS FUCKING PROOF. GOT THAT COVERED NO PROBLEM. SO THOSE BITCHES GOT ALL MY GEAR, MONEY, CAR AND DVDS HELD INDEFINATELY. TRYING TO MAKE A MOUNTAIN OUT A MOLE HILL. THEY ADVISED ME GETTING AN ATTORNEY- I FORGOT WHAT HANDCUFFS FELT LIKE!! :cheesy: 

FUCK THEM.. :uh:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 27 2007, 03:09 PM~8653419
> *ONLY 2 CARS CAME FROM OREGON-
> MY CAR IS STILL AT THE STATION, SO THEY CAN BUILD THERE CASE. THEY THINK THE MONEY IS FROM DRUG TRAFFICING-
> NOT DVDS BECAUSE I DONT HAVE RECIEPTS. I DIDNT KNOW COSTCO ASPIRIN WAS SUCH A BIG SELLER. :uh: I HAVE ALL THE LEGAL BOTTLES ON THE KITCHEN TABLE.- 3 OVER THE COUNTER AND 2 UNDER----- NOTHING THAT GETS YOU HIGH OR BUZZED!!! I AM GOING TO MAIL IT IN AS FUCKING PROOF. GOT THAT COVERED NO PROBLEM. SO THOSE BITCHES GOT ALL MY GEAR, MONEY, CAR AND DVDS HELD INDEFINATELY. TRYING TO MAKE A MOUNTAIN OUT A MOLE HILL. THEY ADVISED ME GETTING AN ATTORNEY- I FORGOT WHAT HANDCUFFS FELT LIKE!! :cheesy:
> ...


sorry to hear that. i still owe you a beer.


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

That shit is fucked up!!! I kown a good lawyer call me Dogg!
Ok heres some pics............



























Got pics from show but thess are some of the best R.O. doing the shit bigg!





PS. Don't worry Dogg they got nothing but shit and shit from shit leaves shit!! You clean Good luck.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Aug 27 2007, 04:07 PM~8653408
> *there were only three cars in the hop 2 doubles and one single
> *


3 CARS??MAN ,I GUESS I WILL DEFF,GIVE UP ON HYDROS!!NO 1 IS DOING IT,,ANY ONE WANT TO BUY MY RADICAL??? :biggrin: SO I CAN BUY ME A BMW OR A MERCEDEZ :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 27 2007, 06:54 PM~8654269
> *3 CARS??MAN ,I GUESS I WILL DEFF,GIVE UP ON HYDROS!!NO 1 IS DOING IT,,ANY ONE WANT TO BUY MY RADICAL??? :biggrin: SO I CAN BUY ME A BMW OR A MERCEDEZ :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MUCH LOVE TO R.O. THANKS FOR TAKING GOOD CARE OF ME!!
KENDOG MIGHT NEED TO GET A STATEMENT FROM YOU BRO BRO.

IF I CANT SWITCH THE D.A.'S PLANS WITH ALL MY PROOF. THE CAR MAY SIT A MONTH !!! THEY PULLIN NO PUNCHES. SENDING ALL MY DOCUMENTS INTO D.A. THE OFFICER AND ANY OTHER COCK UP THERE THAT WANTS ONE. THEY HATE SEEING A OUTTA TOWNER WITH A LITTLE PAPER IN HIS POCKET. THANK GOD OTHER DECENT COPS WERE ON SCENE WHILE I WAS GETTING MY SUBTRITITY TESTS DOWN. IT WAS PISSING THE OFFICER OF THAT I PASSED THEM ALL!! W/O THOSE COPS THERE I PROBABLY WOULD HAVE GOTTEN A DUI TO BOOT..... SO SUCKER. ALL 3 COPS WERE AMAZED INCLUDING MY SELF ON THE TILT YOUR HEAD BACK CLOSE YOUR EYES AND COUNT TO 30 IN YOUR HEAD- OPEN YOUR EYES AND SAY STOP TO THE OFFICER. I ASKED HIM MY TIME- SADLY HE SAID 30 ON THE NOSE..HAHAHAA


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 27 2007, 04:11 PM~8653896
> *sorry to hear that. i still owe you a beer.
> *


I NEED TWO AND A DRIVER HAHA!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 27 2007, 12:06 PM~8651395
> *MOTHER FUCKERS -JUST WANTING TO GET HOME FROM A LOOOOONG WEEKEND-ABOUT 1/2 HOUR TO OREGON GOT PULLED OVER. THEY THOUGHT I HAD A GUN, SO I LET THEM CHECK UNDER THE SEAT FOR THERE SAFETY- ASS SNOOPED AROUND AND FOUND PILLS ASPRIN, IBUPROPHIN, IMODIUM & A PERSCIPTION W/O MY NAME ON IT.- IN A COUPLE DIFFERENT BAGGIES WITH THE PROFITS FROM THE SHOW IN THE CENTER CONSOLE. SPENT 8 HOURS IN THE COUNTY
> WAITING FOR MY BAIL. THEN THEY TELL ME I CANT USE THE MONEY OR MY VISA TO BAIL CAUSE ITS EVIDENCE. FINALLY GOT HOME ABOUT 6 AM - FUCKERS STILL HAVE MY CAR !!!!! MY MONEY MY DVDS EQUIPMENT EXTRA. I CALL THIS MORNING AND KNOW THEY DONT KNOW WERE THE CAR IS!!!! BEEN ON THE PHONE ALL MORNING TRYING TO LOCATE IT. GOLDENDALE WASH. GOT A BUNCH OF IDIOT ******** FOR COPS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


damn fucker,i wish i woulda went just to try n help keep shit outta trouble,as it was i was wishin i coulda went,even though i became a new uncle,i would have still rather been at the car show,just no funds for it,best of luck with it bro,wish i could do somethin to help..


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 27 2007, 07:01 PM~8654832
> *MUCH LOVE TO R.O. THANKS FOR TAKING GOOD CARE OF ME!!
> KENDOG MIGHT NEED TO GET A STATEMENT FROM YOU BRO BRO.
> 
> ...


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> MUCH LOVE TO R.O. THANKS FOR TAKING GOOD CARE OF ME!!
> KENDOG MIGHT NEED TO GET A STATEMENT FROM YOU BRO BRO.
> 
> It's all good! i'll call u


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CONGRATS ON A NEW FAMILY MEMBER VENG!!!

YOU CAN HELP ME, JUST NEED A STATEMENT ON THE ROUTINE. EVERYBODY BUT THE COPS KNOW WHAT I WAS HUSTLIN DVDS NOT ANT-ACID PILLS.


WHO PEEPED VOL. 5? GOT HEAR SOME FEEDBACK!!! THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 27 2007, 08:52 PM~8655883
> *CONGRATS ON A NEW FAMILY MEMBER VENG!!!
> 
> YOU CAN HELP ME, JUST NEED A STATEMENT ON THE ROUTINE. EVERYBODY BUT THE COPS KNOW WHAT I WAS HUSTLIN DVDS NOT ANT-ACID PILLS.
> ...


pm me your email address,ill help you on that,just send you a statement,


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Why was most everybody from the 503 absent from this show was there a boycott????? if so why????? thanks to those of you that showed up from the 503 and all the other area codes


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

I wanna thank each and everyone that have come out and supported BLVD entainment this year. I can see that ridin is still fighting to survive in the NW. The date changes seem to have achived what they were intended to do make the shows more enjoyable with better weather. The summers not over yet so lets keep supporting each other and carry things into 08 on a positive level. Thanks again to everyone....Schue


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 12:06 AM~8657381
> *Why was most everybody from the 503 absent from this show was there a boycott????? if so why????? thanks to those of you that showed up from the 503 and all the other area codes
> *


maybe they went to san mateo?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 27 2007, 11:46 PM~8657556
> *maybe they went to san mateo?
> *


thats what I thought, but I just checked those pics and there was only a few cars from out here there, who knows


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:dunno: the change in weather was real nice, a little too windy, but it's better than too hot


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

the cruise was fun as hell...next year i'll have my ride out there.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 27 2007, 11:29 PM~8657463
> *I wanna thank each and everyone that have come out and supported BLVD entainment this year. I can see that ridin is still fighting to survive in the NW. The date changes seem to have achived what they were intended to do make the shows more enjoyable with better weather. The summers not over yet so lets keep supporting each other and carry things into 08 on a positive level. Thanks again  to everyone....Schue
> *



THANK YOU BIG SHUE AND EVERYONE THAT CONTRIBUTED TO THIS SHOW
I DID NOTICE THERE WAS NO TENSION IN THE AIR... EVERYONE THERE WERE ALL GOOD WITH EACH OTHER. THAT 57 FROM SHOWTIME- OMFG!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Yup, thanks back to the Blvd Ent. for doing this show so many years in a row.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 28 2007, 12:29 AM~8657463
> *I wanna thank each and everyone that have come out and supported BLVD entainment this year. I can see that ridin is still fighting to survive in the NW. The date changes seem to have achived what they were intended to do make the shows more enjoyable with better weather. The summers not over yet so lets keep supporting each other and carry things into 08 on a positive level. Thanks again  to everyone....Schue
> *


hope blvd don't give up on the shows!!! if they do we r allll fucked!!! homiez only will be out 2 support!!!!!!!!!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

BBQ at seward park on monday, let's do it bigger and badder, starting around 11 uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Aug 28 2007, 05:35 PM~8663748
> *hope blvd don't give up on the shows!!! if they do we r allll fucked!!! homiez only will be out 2 support!!!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup: 


SEMPER FI CC will do what we can to help too..


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 01:06 AM~8657381
> *Why was most everybody from the 503 absent from this show was there a boycott????? if so why????? thanks to those of you that showed up from the 503 and all the other area codes
> *


no prob homie thanks for helping us out when the starter acted up on the cutty


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

anyone got pics of the cruise saturday night post em up or send me a link to whatever site you may have em at


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Aug 28 2007, 08:58 PM~8665500
> *no prob homie thanks for helping us out when the starter acted up on the cutty
> *


No proplem did you get it fixed yet


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Aug 28 2007, 07:58 PM~8665500
> *no prob homie thanks for helping us out when the starter acted up on the cutty
> *


you guys had the bitches later that night :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 09:18 PM~8665680
> *you guys had the bitches later that night :0  :biggrin:
> *


And they didnt share with me :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 10:27 PM~8666564
> *And they didnt share with me :angry:
> *


cause you a asshole


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 29 2007, 12:27 AM~8666564
> *And they didnt share with me :angry:
> *


Dont get butthurt
:roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Both you forgot BITCH :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 29 2007, 12:34 AM~8666615
> *Both you forgot BITCH :0
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 10:15 PM~8665654
> *No proplem did you get it fixed yet
> *


yeah we took care of it good thing is it didnt give us anymore trouble after that


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 10:18 PM~8665680
> *you guys had the bitches later that night :0  :biggrin:
> *


yeah that made our cruise just that much better first time for me going to yakima and im going back every year from now on :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Aug 29 2007, 05:05 PM~8673329
> *yeah that made our cruise just that much better first time for me going to yakima  and im going back every year from now on  :biggrin:
> *


next time go to the show too :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=359312&st=0


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 30 2007, 09:14 AM~8676907
> *next time go to the show too :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=359312&st=0
> *


I would have but it was my daughters birthday that sunday...................for sure next year and well take couple more rides


----------

